# Arjan's Haze



## Fernieernie05 (Apr 18, 2007)

has anyone grown Arjan's haze from greenhouse seeds. How much did you yield, what was your set up, what problems did you have, and how was hte smoke? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## dontknow (Jul 19, 2007)

my friend grew some and his plant was like 6 feet tall and he got a lot of the one plant. i dont know exactly how much but the smoke was incredible we smoked a joint and by far the highest ive ever been. after one hit i was gone. very interesting high and i wanna grow it so tall but he said he only vegd it for like 2 weeks and the thing was that tall. dont have the space for that but if u do i say go for it dude that could be the best weed out right now. won a bunch of awards.


----------



## VirginHarvester (Jul 19, 2007)

There are three Arjan's hazes. #1 is the recent big winner but one you would need a lot of space to grow because it gets extremely tall. #3 is very interesting because even they couldn't get it to grow over 5 feet. Do a google search on "Greenhouse seeds" and check out the grow videos.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 19, 2007)

Arjans Ultra Haze #1 is the video that's on youtube.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Oct 25, 2007)

I am currently growing Arjan's Haze #1 - hydroponics...greenhouse recommends soil but I am a hydro fan. My plants are extremely tall...I cannot wait until harvest. I have not had to pleasure of smoking it yet. Will keep you posted.


----------



## gardenandcats (Oct 25, 2007)

5 still going outside in soil they are very tall! way over 6 feet. Taking along time to finish I just hope bad weather holds off a few more weeks. Looks like they will be a good yeilder..I can't wait..


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm really glad to hear some good reviews about these strains. ive got arjans #3 on the way and im really excited about it. but ive also got some strawberry cough, blueberry, flo, big bang, and euforia coming too! cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Oct 29, 2007)

You should be very happy with the end results. Which online provider did you order your seeds from?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 29, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> I am currently growing Arjan's Haze #1 - hydroponics...greenhouse recommends soil but I am a hydro fan. My plants are extremely tall...I cannot wait until harvest. I have not had to pleasure of smoking it yet. Will keep you posted.


Your mistaken there, if you re-watch greenhouse clips, he actually says that you need to grow these plants in hydroponics to keep up with the plants growth rate, but they grow it in soil for the cups.


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 29, 2007)

my bad, your right on that one.


----------



## jamesnow (Jun 12, 2008)

I have just harvested my first ever grow using #3. I chose them as they are a sativa which stays really short. A few problems to begin with (think it was heavey water) but after I used Alg I mic in a folar sprey they loved it. The buds are huge and I will harvist around 10 ounces from 4 plants. I did veg for a long time (7 weeks) but they dont get to tall and super cropping really works well with these plants. Have not dried properly yet but i did cheat and dry a little out for a quick smoke and even then it was great. It is the best herb i have smoked. Really happy with results of my first grow.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 12, 2008)

my buddies tell me its killer as well


----------



## jamesnow (Jun 16, 2008)

Ye its is killer, had a joint of a plant I chopped one week before the others as it was of some strange reason finishing quicker than the others but is the same strain? strange. Did not even dry it out properly but ye its a killer. Makes your mind go wild and really gets you laughing.


----------



## sdriding (Nov 10, 2008)

if you wanted to grow #1 as small as possible, such as flower it a week after rooting, how much would you expect to get? i'm at a complete loss when it comes to stretchy sativas


----------



## kaos.underwave (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm growing some #1 at the moment

tried to flower them after 4 weeks of veg in coco...[hesi nutes/drip]
I was trying to keep them small, but they just kept growing, wouldn't flower until they reached a good size.

Most budded nicely after a week but a cpl still haven't really got flower production heavily under way yet, 5 weeks into flowering.

The tallest is 113cm, and all are bushy as hell.

Nice strain, very vigorous. But you might find them stubborn - these girls want to be massive.


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Dec 14, 2008)

dontknow said:


> my friend grew some and his plant was like 6 feet tall and he got a lot of the one plant. i dont know exactly how much but the smoke was incredible we smoked a joint and by far the highest ive ever been. after one hit i was gone. very interesting high and i wanna grow it so tall but he said he only vegd it for like 2 weeks and the thing was that tall. dont have the space for that but if u do i say go for it dude that could be the best weed out right now. won a bunch of awards.


Stoked to hear that. My Arjans ultra haze1 is 2 weeks in and its unusually big! I've been reading some bad reports about the stain and the complete opposite. bra if you want to grow it, order where I ordered at dope-seeds.com then click fem seeds and you can order (5) for like $40. I had no problems with this strain so far, Its only under a 23 watt lamp and it has 19 leaves two leaves are almost as big as my fucking hand at two weeks old!


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Jan 14, 2009)

kittysecrets4u said:


> You should be very happy with the end results. Which online provider did you order your seeds from?


dope-seeds.com 

Do you have a grow journal?


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Jan 14, 2009)

kaos.underwave said:


> Hi, I'm growing some #1 at the moment
> 
> tried to flower them after 4 weeks of veg in coco...[hesi nutes/drip]
> I was trying to keep them small, but they just kept growing, wouldn't flower until they reached a good size.
> ...


Damm!! I got a 72" tall x 36" wide x 18" grow room. will that be enough?


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 27, 2009)

bump. Who else has had experience with the Arjan Haze line up? I watched the youtube vids and am very interested in them! Right now I only have a 400w setup. Is the Arjan's Haze 3 as potent as #1?? I want the best tasting, most potent one. I will switch to 600 sometime in the summer.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting thread. I'm trying to find 4 Haze varities myself for my next grow and also have wondered which to get,#1 #2 #3 ultra..ect... Iwill be watching your responses as well.....


----------



## satisfied47 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just ordered his Ultra Haze #2 and also some Vicious Kush. I have researched and the ultra #2 has the highest thc and CBD, and possibly CBN. It has insane yields i just hope everything goes smoothly for this being my 1st grow


----------



## haze2 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been in flower with Arjans Ultra Haze 2 for 8 weeks now and they have been nothing but great to me. Ordered from The Attitude Seeds of course Greenhouse. They've been under 1000w combined with 1 400w Hortilux blue daylight bulb and a 600w shps ES Hortilux bulb housed in 1 hood the Growzilla by Hydrofarm. Tallest 1 is over 6 feet and the rest range down to about 3 feet, vegged for 32 days all of them. Ballast is a Sun System 7 dual spectrum 1000w ballast. Started in 5 gallon buckets in FFOF and I have been using the full Earth Juice line along with some Molasses and thanks to the hydro guy he hooked me up with some 3 quarts of some roots organics that ill be trying for next feeeding, in conjunction with the EJ. Ill post some pics, Arjans Ultra Haze #2. This is all ORGANIC, 5 AUH plants under 1000w. plus some 3 power skunk. 1st pic is of the Haze center and to the left the little baby rite there just went into flower days ago. PS in the back. 2nd pic is Haze rite in the middle. 3rd pic is the 1 biggest Haze straight fatty cola and a decent PS next to it.. Last is of the 2nd to biggest cola from the Ultra Haze 2 nice and nugged up. Mind you I still have about 8 weeks left of flowering!!!!


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 11, 2009)

Im growing Arjan haze#2 hoping to put it outside this spring if it dosnt get to big before then
Hoping for a lot of great smoke


----------



## haze2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Im sure youll have much success your giving them exactly what they want a glass roof.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 12, 2009)

Heres some updated pics of the Haze 2. Taken today and they are now 60 days in flower.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 13, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Heres some updated pics of the Haze 2. Taken today and they are now 60 days in flower.


This is an old thread and you have kind of hijacked it. Do you have a grow journal? Those plants look awsome. You say 16 weeks total? When you check your trich's do you wait for them to get cloudy or do you wait til they start to turn amber? I was looking onto growing some Haze of some sort next winter (I only grow in the winter). Have you tried any other Haze? Keep up the good work and if you don't have your own journal then keep us posted here....


----------



## haze2 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ill be creating a journal soon I just wanted to make a journal and put it out there no waiting. I have not yet got to try any other Haze, but I did just plant 2 of 5 Super Lemon Haze and some alaskan Ice that is haze and white widow cross. I havent figured out what I like so Ill be doing probably half at amber and half at cloudy. Oh I had no intention of Hijacking I was only posting to let everyone I do know a little about these plants. Im only posting and here to help. Thanks Guys and girls. HAZE2


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 14, 2009)

I have read some bad reviews on the Alaskan Ice. Mr West grew one out and it looked pathetic. Some others have chimed in on his thread and said the same thing. I would plant something else along with it just in case it turns out to be a shit plant.... When you start your thread don't forget to put a link to it in here so we can find it....


----------



## haze2 (Mar 14, 2009)

I dont know how to add the link. ?? I have the Alaskan Ice going with some blueberry and some Ultra haze, super lemon haze, Diesel. Those all are being vegged rite now.


----------



## chusett (Mar 15, 2009)

does anyone know if all of his haze strains are very tall? What about the super silver? Is there one thats known to be shorter?


----------



## DankFiend (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm currently growing 2 Arjan's Haze #1 and they are looking really good. About 70 days into flower and they are very sticky and hazey smelling. Never grown them before, but I've noticed that they are very picky plants. They LOVE Nitrogen even in late flower, it seems. They also fox tail real easy with high light intensity.

I've managed to keep mine pretty short (about 3 1/2 ft) with about 8 heads each and they are big yeilders. I kept them short by supercropping because I only have 5' 9" to work with. So far I'm liking them. They should be ready for harvest in a couple weeks.


----------



## chupacabra4real (Mar 21, 2010)

what can you tell me about the smell? When grown ,does it smell strong like weed or strong like strawberries?


----------



## PAoutdoors (Apr 7, 2010)

I am growing four of his haze #1's outside and im wondering if i should top them? Im kinda worried they will be too tall outside and i wont be able to tie them to anything but tree tops haha. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 8, 2010)

What height are you trying to manage??


----------



## dtslabz (Sep 18, 2010)

u got any pics


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 18, 2010)

awesome i grew out arjans haze #2, yielded a pound in a 10 gal smart pot.




big bloomers and super hairy, so much so that it almost didnt look like bud..


----------



## Jungle29550 (Oct 2, 2015)

jnuggs said:


> bump. Who else has had experience with the Arjan Haze line up? I watched the youtube vids and am very interested in them! Right now I only have a 400w setup. Is the Arjan's Haze 3 as potent as #1?? I want the best tasting, most potent one. I will switch to 600 sometime in the summer.


Mine is now over 11ft tall. No shit! About at its midway flowering point..I think. Outdoor; existing soil amended with perlite and peat. Used "Grow More" products for the whole grow. Finishing with "hula bloom". A freaking monster!


----------

